# Hiya!



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey, guys! Wazzup? I've actually been on this site for a few months now, but I've never introduced myself. Here goes:

Fifteen years old, nerdy in the sense of playing videogames and owning the entire Star Wars Saga, burying my nose in a book or writing furiously all day. 

My friends on this site are SparkyLT, BoredMormon, C.Gholy, Red Venus the grammar goddess, Tatiiii and lots of other people I can't remember right now.

I've actually written 13 chapters of a little story I'm working on: Clover's Curse. It's about a kid (Clover) who gets himself into a ton of trouble...and I mean a TON. It's fantasy fiction, and it's meant to entertain. Just an experiment to test out my story writing skills before I start writing an actual novel that I want to publish. If you want to check out the first chapter, here's the link: http://www.writingforums.com/fiction/102909-clovers-curse.html

Thanks mucho! Shout out to C.G, Sparky, Bored, Red, Tatiiii and all my other friends!


----------



## SparkyLT (Mar 13, 2009)

You have absolutely no excuse to make an intro thread five months after joining :roll:

Advertising for Clover's Curse a bit, Dream?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 13, 2009)

> You have absolutely no excuse to make an intro thread five months after joining :roll:


.......I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or serious.... I don't understand your sense of humor! ???



> Advertising for Clover's Curse a bit, Dream?


Perhaps.....but I do want to get to know other people, too!


----------



## SparkyLT (Mar 13, 2009)

> .......I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or serious.... I don't understand your sense of humor! ???


Don't worry, no one does. I'm just teasing.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2009)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I've actually written 13 chapters of a *little* story I'm working on: Clover's Curse.



You're right, that is little 

But seriously, welcome. I'll be sure to check out your thread, but I doubt I'll be able to get through the whole thing as quickly as Sparky's seemed too.

Tom


----------



## Brendan M (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, not-newbie.  :smile:


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 13, 2009)

> You're right, that is little :wink:


*sarcastically* Wow, thanks, Tommy boy! 
Thanks, bro. Don't worry, Sparky didn't just look at this thread and wiz through all my chapters in a split second. She's read them from the very beginning. Thanks Sparky!



> Welcome, not-newbie. :smile:


Thanks, Brendan, nice to know you.


----------



## silverwriter (Mar 13, 2009)

Better late than never.  Welcome.


----------



## Brendan M (Mar 13, 2009)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Thanks, Brendan, nice to know you.



Nice to know you too.  Naturally.  :smile:  I'll be reading your stuff tonight.  Perhaps not all of it, but I will read whatever I can.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 13, 2009)

*in an AA monotone* Hi dreamworx....


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 13, 2009)

> Better late than never. :wink: Welcome


What can I say? Everyone's lazy on some level.



> *in an AA monotone* Hi dreamworx....


*in high pitched, squealy voice* HI KANG!!!!



> I'll be reading your stuff tonight. Perhaps not all of it, but I will read whatever I can.


Thanks, dog. I appreciate it.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 13, 2009)

*winces* Not so high, ok?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 13, 2009)

*waves frantically* Sure thing, Kang!!!


----------



## Shinn (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there


----------



## Nickie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## C.Gholy (Mar 24, 2009)

*glomps Dream  *


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 24, 2009)

What's *glomps*?


----------



## BoredMormon (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome . Good to be mentioned as a friend.



SparkyLT said:


> Advertising for Clover's Curse a bit, Dream?


 
Of course he is. The rest of us are jelous we didn't come up with the idea first. I wonder if I can get away with another introduction thread for sebus...

But seriously, I do admire those who find ways to promote their work other then simple bumping. Bumping is just annoying, you open something that looks like its got heaps of replies, only to realise that the same person has posted several times.


BM out

PS Did I mention Waters of Sebus?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 26, 2009)

> Of course *he* is.



Hey, MORON! For the last time, I AM A _*GIRL*_!!!!

(...I'm just teasing you about the moron part, I hope you know that. Although it was rather moronic of you to think I'm a guy after I've told you I'm a girl a million times.)


----------



## Brendan M (Mar 26, 2009)

And I still haven't read _any _of your chapters.  Shame on me.  I guess.  :wink:


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 26, 2009)

> And I still haven't read _any _of your chapters. Shame on me. I guess. :wink:


Yes, shame on you, B. Get to it, yo! Chop, chop! You guess nothing.


----------



## BoredMormon (Mar 29, 2009)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Hey, MORON! For the last time, I AM A _*GIRL*_!!!!
> 
> (...I'm just teasing you about the moron part, I hope you know that. Although it was rather moronic of you to think I'm a guy after I've told you I'm a girl a million times.)


 

Lol.

Sorry, I forget  Call it male chauvanisim on my part, but if its not constantly in my face I tend to assume posters are male. I'll remember in future. Maybe...


----------

